# Smalltalk: Tutorial für GUI-Anwendung in VW 7.5 NC



## jge (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo.
Gibt es hier jemand der ein paar Tutorials zur Herstellung von GUI-Anwendungen mit VisualWorks 7.5 hat? VisualWorks Walk-Through und GUI Developer Guide sind leider ziemlich langatmig und leider in englisch. Ich verstehe zwar das meiste aber wirklich im Kopf will es nicht bleiben.  Meine Bücher kommen, wie ich heute erfahren hab, auch erst in 6-8 Wochen da sich der Verlag von Design Patterns Smalltalk noch 4 Wochen länger Zeit lassen will *grummel*. Wär toll wenn jemand ein paar Links hätte.


----------

